
Ask HN: Worth pursing web development if you have a criminal history? - anymys
I&#x27;m facing DUI and Felony ASSAULT charge. MY life term goal is To become a web developer is there a good chance to work and make money in a field like this with criminal background? Maybe I could Freelancing ? is that possible?
======
trcollinson
One of my favorite employees had almost identical charges to you. I never once
hesitated to hire him (I've hired him at 3 different companies over the
years). I have, once, had to write a note to hr saying I would take on the
liability as a manager for having an employee who has a prior record.

Now, the reason he hasn't had trouble is because he speaks brilliant English,
he's honest about his past, he presents himself well, and his technical skills
are top notch. If you have those, you'll get past this!

------
dmfdmf
"facing" as in accused but not yet convicted? The DUI is a big deal in that
you should stop doing that but not a big with respect to employment except
maybe in jobs requiring you to drive. As for the assault, wait till it plays
out if its not resolved yet. A good lawyer can probably plea this down to a
lesser charge and most employers wouldn't care as long as it isn't a pattern,
i.e. if you actually have a long "rap sheet".

------
saluki
What's the alternative? Go for it!

You might not be able to do work requiring a government security clearance or
at companies that do a background check, but I'm sure you could get freelance,
contract work and apply at small companies.

Lots of places don't even have a formal employment form and just hire based on
your resume and interview.

Once you show you're an asset and make a positive contribution you won't have
an issue.

I would be honest about it if asked but I wouldn't advertise it either. If
they do have an employment form asking about it check the box and give an
explanation.

Polish your skills and be sharp in interviews!

Good luck.

------
byoung2
Yes. Startups may not have requirements as strict as bigger, more established
companies. For example, at the 2 startups I've worked for, there was no
traditional job application, so no questions about criminal history or
background check. Early stage startups are typically so focused on finding
product market fit, and not on HR policies. Getting in early will let you
bypass even having to answer questions about your criminal record.

Freelancing is the other option, since working for yourself means you don't
have to answer to someone else about your criminal background.

------
throwaway123a
Hey, I am a college student and going through a felony charge as well. I'm
really worried about my future (lawyer says there's no way I'll do time in
jail at least!) but this thread gives me hope to. It's hard to forgive
yourself and move on especially now that everything is connected and
information is easily available, but it's worth a shot.

------
justinzollars
Yes. It is worth it. You may run into problems if your startup is acquired by
a tech giant, I believe when my company was acquired by adobe they dug into
our histories. I am not sure if a criminal history would have made a
difference with them, but they are the only tech company in my life to ask.

------
akulbe
I have an email address in my profile. We should talk.

------
nneko
Don't see why it shouldn't be possible. Go for it

------
tech_crawl_
Find a startup and prove your worth. Totally possible!

------
falsestprophet
For context, the US Army wouldn't hire you.

~~~
forgotpasswd3x
What kind of context does that provide?

